# 15 Month old Golden



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I don't think it has anything to do with him being intact. 

Did the vet give him a check over to see if he is hurting somewhere? 

Could he just be having a bad dream and yelp out because of that? My puppy has had a bad puppy dream or two and cried out.


----------



## glaffey (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. He has been to the vet with no obvious pains. He plays during the day with a play date and spends alot of time chasing each other. He does not over do it.

We recently had an incident where I gave him a dose of trifexus, a flea and heartworm monthly treatment and he had an adverse reaction. We were in the emergency clinic where they administered benedryl to counteract. He seemed to slowly getting back to his old self when this behavior of crying during sleep started.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that you caught the Trifexis reaction in time and your baby could be saved. So many stories about Trifexis. My now passed on senior lab mix had a reaction to it as well and all went back to normal once we stopped Trifexis. I so wish they would pull it off the market. 

Not sure if that could still cause him to cry out at night though being out of his system now, thankfully. Are you sure he is not dreaming?


----------



## glaffey (May 22, 2014)

I have done my research and everthing that I have read seems to point to dreams. We lost our 14 year old golden about 2 yrs ago and I cannot recall him experiencing anything as dramatic. 

His life experiences thus far have been perfect. Although, he is very spoiled. I cant imagine him have any bad experiences in life that would cause such bad dreams. I am at a loss, i would not be so concerned, but it is becoming much more frequent.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It might be a good dream, chasing rabbits or something. My female Golden does dream and have pretty loud vocalizations sometimes, I usually just call her name and she wakes up enough to stop the dream.


----------



## glaffey (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, I would like to think he would have nothing but pleasant dreams. He had a bad reaction to Trifexis and was in doggy ER about a month ago. This seems to have started after. The cries and whimper are almost nightly.


----------

